# Wyoming antelope 0 points?



## pikeman1

Just wondering what is the better of the crappy 0 point units to hunt? My friend and I would like to go out and give it a try for a buck and a couple of does. I know the 0 point units are going to have very limited access to the little bit of public land, but what is a person gonna do if they want to hunt. Thanks.


----------



## anon09082020

http://www.toprut.com/hunt/wyoming-antelope/

Check this free site out. Breaks down draw odds for non residents by points and provides hunter success rates.


----------



## Bucman

To me attitude is everything in hunting. If you think it’s crappy it will be. Maybe it’s a zero point draw because it’s loaded! Good luck to you and your friend.


----------



## Canvsbk

PM sent


----------



## bowtech84

Start making phone calls to wildlife biologist in Wyoming. They will have you set up with a plan in no time. I would just give you the unit my brother went to but he's a member on here so I will let him decide how much info he wants to give out. I will tell you that it didn't take much effort to find the area they hunted. 

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Law-Enforcement/Field-Personnel-Contact-Info/biologist-contact-info


----------



## Hunter1979

If you get a gps chip and don't mind driving and waking it's probably doable. Don't do it without the chip, especially if it's your first time out. So much looks like it's public but it's not. I watched Table Mountain Outfitters guiding someone on public land in unit 23, so it can be productive

Sent from my Droid


----------



## buck11pt24

Don't remember the unit but was just outside of Lusk. Tons of public lands and tons of antelope. You do need to apply for the draw and we were able to get over the counter doe tags as well. There were no left over buck tags after the draw. I would not consider that area a crappy 0 pt area.


----------



## bowtech84

Here's their bucks from 0 point unit.


----------



## brushbuster

Awesome. I Bought a point last year and plan on getting one this year, possibly going out there 2019. Antelope has been on my list for a long time.


----------



## dhosera

Had 5 points going into last years draw and spent them on a great unit. We were 2-3 in B&C Bucks on the 1st day of Rifle.


----------



## brushbuster

dhosera said:


> Had 5 points going into last years draw and spent them on a great unit. We were 2-3 in B&C Bucks on the 1st day of Rifle.


I have been on their hunt planner site and haven't quite figured out what determines a great unit. tryin to figure out how many points I should save and where to spend them.


----------



## dhosera

brushbuster said:


> I have been on their hunt planner site and haven't quite figured out what determines a great unit. tryin to figure out how many points I should save and where to spend them.


PM Sent Brush


----------



## brushbuster

dhosera said:


> PM Sent Brush


Thanks D


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Been on my bucket list too. Headed out Fall '18 with 1 pt. in hand. See what happens. Tired "life stuff" getting in the way.


----------



## Captain

We went in 2012 with 0 points, ended up in zone 31 just south of Casper. (I think that zone now requires a couple points) anyways we encountered a lot of other hunters. 9 of us tagged bucks and a few does but we also ate a few doe permits as the pressure was high and we didn't see that many animals. This year we went in with 4 points and drew zone 72. We never saw another hunter and the CO/Biologist that came into our camp said we were in the best zone in the state and that the 9 of us had all harvested mature animals. We easily saw 25 to 50 bucks a day and 100s of does. Thing is there we NO doe permits for our zone. 2 of us drew doe permits for zone 63 and drove 50 miles south on our last day to tag a couple does..


----------



## 7mmsendero

Pronghorn are relatively easy to get on without points. I threw together a hunt in 2011 in August or September, went in mid October. I was able to get a deer tag too, and had a chance at a nice muley. Tagged a nice pronghorn and an ok deer. A local biologist was tremendous helpful.


----------



## AckleyImproved

If anybody would like to get together for a drive-out-and-back pronghorn hunt this fall let me know, I have talked to a couple biologists out there and have some decent zones to suggest


----------

